# Is snacking on cereal bad?



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lately when ive been craving something to eat between meals ill have a bowl of crunchy nut mmmm there so good  am sure there are better things you can snack on but i tended to always grab a pack of crisps, chocs or anything sweet i could get my hands on.

with the cereal its been filling the spot until main meal time, everytime so far. nutritionally is this a good or bad thing with an ok diet otherwise?


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

i snack on mixed nuts or flap jacks


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

I think its crap.

Grab some nuts or dead animal instead.

If im hungry, ill 99% of the time get more protein/fat down. Processed carbs are worthless at any time other than PWO for me.

Although i agree! a bowl of honey nut with ice cold milk is mint!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Its corn and sugar, ideal? maybe not....bad? Nah if its one bowl a day your hardly gonna get fat! Some oats and a scoop of whey would be better, maybe with some jam or PB mixed in......


----------



## sakso (Mar 14, 2011)

eat what you like.. whats with ppl these days!!! everyone is paranoid about eating what they want... was listening to the radio 1 lastnight and there was this Dr on there talking about ppl who are obsessed with healthy food and she(the Dr) was saying it is bad and not healthy at all..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hehe true true. ill try keeping it to 1 or 2 bowls a day there just so more`ish


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

depends what cereal, some are high in sugars, so yes to an extent this can be bad


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love chocolate weetabix! Just had three as a snack!!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a bowl of crunchy nut a day full fat milk of course


----------



## culldog (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, they are ludicrously tasty :whistling:


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

with exeption to shredded wheat and possibly weetabix there all loaded with sugar and probaby even worse loads of salt ,for instance did you know that a 30g bowl of corn flakes contains more salt than a packet of rady salted crisps !


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Scottydog81 said:


> with exeption to shredded wheat and possibly weetabix there all loaded with sugar and probaby even worse loads of salt ,for instance did you know that a 30g bowl of corn flakes contains more salt than a packet of rady salted crisps !


=o does that go for CN cornflakes aswell??


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

I would never snack on cereals, I would try to go for something protein/fat based.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sakso said:


> eat what you like.. whats with ppl these days!!! everyone is paranoid about eating what they want... was listening to the radio 1 lastnight and there was this Dr on there talking about ppl who are obsessed with healthy food and she(the Dr) was saying it is bad and not healthy at all..


I listened to this and they kept saying that its a condition and something to worry about if you never want to eat cr4p and be healthy all the time. fcuking morons its called living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i just go for the nuts persnally, or drink a lot of water to shut it up for a while if need be, but i do eat some cereal from time to time though, a bowl or two cant hurt too much, i mean as long as u dont accidently eat 5 bowls and dont eat ur proper meal later


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> =o does that go for CN cornflakes aswell??


It will, but theres no evidence Salt is bad for healthy individuals. Its word of mouth nonsense. Like the fat makes you fat myth.


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I take Bcca's mid morning they seem to help overcome thinking about eating, as does not thinking too much about dieting, personally I have a problem stopping snacking once I start so I try not to snack and keep to a regular regime, ceral bars are not ideal for most


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I prefer to go for protein for snacks...but I am on a grain free diet as they think I have Celiac disease. I have some nuts (unsalted) or a nice piece of fresh coconut to munch on. I have found that protein powder mixed in with Greek yogurt tastes lush.....sort of like a thick rich instant whip. I think of carbs mostly as fillers and tend to have them in the form of veggies with meals .


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Slightly off topic but I have a chocolate weetabix,some oats and whey all mixed together instead of the likes of crunchy nut etc - does the trick for me and dont feel so bad eating it. May be worth looking at how you can add a bit of protein in with it to provide some benefit? I never have milk with cereal unless it has a couple of scoops of whey in


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> It will, but theres no evidence Salt is bad for healthy individuals. Its word of mouth nonsense. Like the fat makes you fat myth.


This is probably also true but its o myth that if you eat salt you will hold water ,think its something like for every gram of salt you take in your body will hold at least 4g water to help dilute it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

elenvenses cereal bars and oat cookies make awesome snacks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

as long as u get ur protein down u, dont worry about it


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sugar, processed carbs etc. aren't neccessarily 'bad' for you. It's all about how much of the stuff you have in a sitting and what your current nutritional state is.

Pretty much it's this - if you're liver is already nicely stocked with glycogen (long chain glucose polymer - the storage form of glucose) then there's little incentive to store more and instead the liver converts the glucose into fatty acids... leading to fat storage.

In the fasted state however, i.e after sleep or a longish period without carbs your liver is pretty much depleted of glycogen then the liver makes all efforts to store the incoming glucose as glycogen until it gets heavy with glycogen (about 5% total weight of the liver) - you're then in the fed state and see above! Muscles also take up glucose until they are saturated, and together with the liver (and the blood) are the only stores of glucose in the body.

Insulin also acts on our fat cells, increasing their uptake of glucose - boosting fat storage. Insulin can be said to be fat-sparing, in that it suppresses glucose creation from fats and increases fat creation and storage. It also has anabolic effects on muscle tissue - increases amino acid uptake and synthesis so it's not all bad!

So... eat carbs in the fed state or too much even in the fasted state and fatty acid synthesis occurs at a high rate leading to fat storage.

Sorry I'm waffling -

A. Sugars and over high GI carbs will trigger bigger insulin surges and so lead to more fat synthesis and storage when compared to the same amount of complex or lower GI carbs (though if you're in a fasted state this fat would soon be used)

B. Too much carbs in your meal for your muscles and liver to store will cause fat storage (if fasted then more carbs required when compared to fed state).

HTH,

Daz


----------

